# PROBLEM => konten in outlook



## shiver (8. Juli 2001)

hi folks,

ich hab gerade ein mehr oder minder grosses problem, und zwar hat sich mein ganzes und komplettes windows samt registry verabschieded, fragt mich bloss nicht warum........ war gerade so schön beim programmieren......

naja, jetzt is alles wieder drauf, das problem sind die konten in outlook express. die hab ich nämlich nicht exportiert. meine frage jetzt: gibt es eine möglichkeit, diese dinger wieder herzuholen??

sind die irgendwo als file (nicht *.iaf da nicht exportiert) oder muss ich mir jetzt überall neue accounts zulegen?!

danke für die hilfe

ines aka shiver


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

meines Wissens werden die Konteninfo's nur in der Registry gespeichert. sieht also schlecht aus für Dich  

hast Du Dir die Konteninfo's (username, passwort) nicht irgendwo aufgeschrieben ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## shiver (8. Juli 2001)

argh, hab ich nicht *heul*..........


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

schade ... dann hast Du wohl bald ne neue Email-Adresse  

hoffentlich hast was gelernt aus dem crash .... immer schön alles irgendwo aufschreiben, und das möglichst *nicht* in einer Textdatei auf dem Rechner 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Freaky (8. Juli 2001)

*Outlook*

hi shiver

hab auch irgendwo mal was von *.i* gehört weiß aber die genaue datei endung nciht mehr

outlook speichert die kontoinfos in der *.iaf oder ähnlich ab (bei outlook2k ist das die *.pst)

hast du outlook neu installiert dann hat er vielleicht die daten überschrieben bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher normalerweise überschreibt ms die dateien



wart mal ich installier mal grad express *g* ******** abgestürzt such ich halt im inet...

http://oe-faq.de/
http://markus.franzen.net/spezialoe55.htm

ist alles was ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab


bis dann

Freaky


----------



## shiver (8. Juli 2001)

ja thanks, jetzt bin ich auch schlauer  

hab jetzt ca 4 meiner 12 mail kontos wieder laufen.......find aber das sh.......... passwort für strato nimmer. shit.
wo ist mein snadboy?!


[nachtrag]
boah, zum glück bin ich so unordentlich und hab meine ganzen alten hack-tools nicht gelöscht........phew!!! geil!


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

hey, scheint ja doch noch was geklappt zu haben  

aber findest Du 12 Mailkonten nicht etwas übertrieben ??? :{} 

...und Strato solltest Du eh lieber kündigen 

nee, mal im Ernst: hat das Strato nicht auch irgendwo bei sich gespeichert? vielleicht können die Dir das nochmal schicken, oder so?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Freaky (8. Juli 2001)

jo 


da geb ich dem alten herrn recht 

log dich doch mal bei strato ein und unter mail-konfig müsstest du das pass finden 

so ist es zumindest bei pure**** :% 


bis dann

:% :% :%


----------



## shiver (9. Juli 2001)

ja ihr süssen, DAS ist mir klar, aber zum einloggen brauch ich auch erst mal ein sch......... PASSWORT!!!!!

zum glück gibt es da je gewisse "tools" für so was 

und mein strato-dasein hat eh bald ein ende, mein domain wird gekündigt und die neuen sind alle bei puretec 

ps: 12 mail-accounts sind zu viel?!?! ui, ich hatte mal mehr, aber 5 sind beim letzten formatieren "verschütt" gegangen. hätte draus lernen sollen


----------



## dave_ (13. Juli 2001)

jo strato is muell  
die firma meines vadders hat da einen account (ich hab auch pass)

hab immer gedacht die haben unendlich viel webspace .. hab da auch n haufen files draufgeschaufelt 

und ich hab genau 1 email konto.. 

wieso 12 ? wofür braucht man so viele ?

hab eins+ n riesigen haufen Umleitungen die alle an die eine gesendet werden


----------



## shiver (13. Juli 2001)

naja weiss au net wofür man die alle braucht.................


----------

